# So, what have I got here?



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

All,

I just picked up a Bachmann Climax that has a digitrax decoder in it and a Phoenix sound system. The problem is that, without taking it apart, I would like to know what decoder and what Phoenix unit it has in it? How about a jumping off point here? Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You could try reading back the manufacturer's ID, but you might have problems with the phoenix hooked up at the same time. Try it. 

Greg


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok, after attempting multiple trys via the programing track (you were right Greg, just too much under one address!) I took the cover off from the tender and it is a Phoenix K2K. I disconnected it and then the program track could eassily identify the motor decoder as an NCE. Once I got the NCE to the correct address (I had no idea what the long address was) I was able to sync both the Phoenix and the NCE to address 1000. THe last thing I had to do was manually (can it be programmed?) adjust the start voltage so it synced with the Climax. Now I have a really cool Climax with DCC and Phoenix sound! Just in time for me to head to Cass Mountain!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

you could adjust the start voltage on the nce easily, CV2... the higher, the later it starts. 

I think you can adjust the phoeni, try CV50 for vstart... 

see if my page is any help: 

http://www.elmassian.com/trains/dcc-battery-rc-electronics/sound-systems/phoenix-sound 

Regards, Greg


----------

